# she's naked!!!!!!!!!



## brocky (Mar 30, 2008)

since buying my st i've been undecided about the stripes,so today i dedcided to take them off,also removed the focus badge off the boot. 
before..



















the process was simple,warmed the stripes with a heat gun on low heat and peel off.any remaining glue was removed with tardis.
foamed with hyper wash,washed 2bm with gloss it shampoo.
dried then applied midnight sun to the areas where the stickers had been.then a wipe over with primo hydro wax.
tyres dressed with gloss it signiture tyre shine.









































































looks alot better i think,thanks for looking.


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Looks Fantastic with out the stripes, stripes looked ok back in 2004 but clean is the way forward. Great work .


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Thats a nice car and looks good without the stripes


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Much better :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

better!


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

Looks much better mate!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks so much better IMO now the stripes have gone.


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

i like alot! :thumb:


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

I prefer it without the stripes too. Looks a whole lot better.


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

yep less stripes more class imo


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice car and I agree it looks much better without the stripes! :thumb:


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

I also prefer without stripes :thumb:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Looks much cleaner without the stripes and the Focus badge, liking it


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

much better now mate!


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

much better. hate the chavvy stipes


----------



## MikeyW (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks soooooooo much better now mate. Nice and 'clean'.


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

good decision


----------



## CorradoVR6 (Aug 24, 2010)

Much better! I would remove the ST badge as well :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Loads better.... I'd be tempted to remove the ST badge too.... I debadged the Ibiza, and left Cupra on for a while, eventually that came off too....

What's the yellow badge beneath the ST one?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> Loads better.... I'd be tempted to remove the ST badge too.... I debadged the Ibiza, and left Cupra on for a while, eventually that came off too....
> 
> What's the yellow badge beneath the ST one?


Mountune. I have it too, it is a Ford approved mod taking the car from 225bhp to 260bhp with a remap and also includes a new air filter and intercooler.

Looks much better without the stripes. I like a subtle car the stripes give too much attention IMO.


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Much better mate, Nice car.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

love the naked look, I was looking at graphics for our mini until I realised it actually looks awesome without any


----------



## SilverSun (Oct 13, 2010)

Actually looks a lot lower now, much better.


----------



## lion_yo (May 10, 2009)

I know it is your car and your choice at the end of the day but I quite liked the strips. They make the car look the part and aggressive, makes it look like it is shouting out in joy that "I am an ST look at me" :lol: plus you've lost the originality of the car.

Just my thoughts though. :wave:


----------



## brocky (Mar 30, 2008)

lion_yo said:


> I know it is your car and your choice at the end of the day but I quite liked the strips. They make the car look the part and aggressive, makes it look like it is shouting out in joy that "I am an ST look at me" :lol: plus you've lost the originality of the car.
> 
> Just my thoughts though. :wave:


i appreciate your opinion but the stickers are an option when buying new and are the choice of the buyer,so to be fair there is no originality lost taking them off,all i have done is removed the previous owners taste in styling:thumb:


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Sooo much better they look lovely without all those horrible stickers


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Looks A LOT better without the stripes


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Soooo much better, fair play mate :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

Like it!!! I like fast subtle cars, just something about them. That's why I prefer the old focus rs


----------



## solarwind (Sep 10, 2008)

Mmmm... Smooth......

:thumb:


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

I like the car with or without stripes tbh. I'd go for without personally. I would leave the ST badge on tho, make sure everyone knows who the daddy is.


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Looks really good now. Nice car, even better with the mods.


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

That's a cracking looking ST. :thumb: Prefer the sleek no stripes look too.


----------



## CH!P (Apr 29, 2010)

Much prefer it without the stripe's. As said, looks classier


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Much prefer it now and I would also be tempted to remove the ST badge as well but that's just me.


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 28, 2010)

Yep, good decision losing the stripes.
Great looking car. We don't see the Focus in that particular incarnation
in the States....at least, I haven't seen one that nice.
Good job, man, and enjoy that ride!


----------



## burnt-toast (Oct 31, 2010)

very clean and very white. good job


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice car, and much better for losing the stripes, far too "max power" imo.

I like the ride height of yours, what kit do you have on it.?


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

looks tops without the stripes fella!!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Does look better but...

The red callipers cheapen the car imo. Also the badge looks fine. Needs plain number plates though instead of all the borders and writing.

I'm picky like that!


----------



## brocky (Mar 30, 2008)

dixon75 said:


> Nice car, and much better for losing the stripes, far too "max power" imo.
> 
> I like the ride height of yours, what kit do you have on it.?


just have the eibach springs fitted ford approved,amazing difference in ride quality everyone with an st should have these fitted:driver:


----------



## brocky (Mar 30, 2008)

gally said:


> Does look better but...
> 
> The red callipers cheapen the car imo. Also the badge looks fine. Needs plain number plates though instead of all the borders and writing.
> 
> I'm picky like that!


yes the callipers are crap,previouse owner hand painted them and hasn't even done a good job. thats on my to do list strip back and spray silver:thumb: number plates are also getting replaced i hate dealer names on number plates.
I like your way of thinking tho,it reminds me of someone


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Ha! Thanks for not biting my head off! You clearly have taste, you bought a ford. 

Plans sound perfect, have you compared a standard ST with a montuned one? Or was this standard when you bought it?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

brocky said:


> just have the eibach springs fitted ford approved,amazing difference in ride quality everyone with an st should have these fitted:driver:


Getting mine done on Friday after a year of having the car. Also getting RS clutch + differential and am thinking about getting a new rear anti rollbar but the wallet seems to be saying no.


----------



## brocky (Mar 30, 2008)

gally said:


> Ha! Thanks for not biting my head off! You clearly have taste, you bought a ford.
> 
> Plans sound perfect, have you compared a standard ST with a montuned one? Or was this standard when you bought it?


I was looking at buying an st years ago but the standard performance just didn't do it for me.
then a couple of months ago i was walking my dog and saw this at a local garage got chatting because i hadnt seen one in this colour before and hadn't heard of mountune.
Had a drive and put a deposit down there and then,the kit makes it a total different machine to standard,i'm really pleased with it apart from being on first name basis at the shell garage:doublesho


----------



## brocky (Mar 30, 2008)

jamest said:


> Getting mine done on Friday after a year of having the car. Also getting RS clutch + differential and am thinking about getting a new rear anti rollbar but the wallet seems to be saying no.


good on you bud,there just a money pit cars arnt they. 
I'm getting a down pipe and sports cat when i'm back from mexico in 3 weeks,more looking forward to this than my holiday (hope the mrs doesnt see that)


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

brocky said:


> good on you bud,there just a money pit cars arnt they.
> I'm getting a down pipe and sports cat when i'm back from mexico in 3 weeks,more looking forward to this than my holiday (hope the mrs doesnt see that)


That is next on my list along with a new cat-back. Have you still got the standard cat-back? Tail pipes look stock.


----------



## brocky (Mar 30, 2008)

jamest said:


> That is next on my list along with a new cat-back. Have you still got the standard cat-back? Tail pipes look stock.


yeh its still standard cat back,i have managed to bag myself a nearly new mongoose system and wasnt fitting it till i got the front pipe and sports cat. read some good reviews about the sound,can't wait to get it on. 3.5 inch rolled in tail pipes which arnt to distant from standard looking,dont like tail pipes you can climb in.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm the same I'm too worried about droning noises when idling and motorway driving. Miltek/mountune one is supposed to be good in that respect. I have always had the impression that the mongoose cat back was quite loud.


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

think you made the right call going for no stripes. looks brilliant


----------



## clokey (Oct 13, 2010)

100 x better without the stripes


----------



## Rob_C2 (Sep 27, 2010)

What a Beauty! My girlfriends dad has one and they are a cracking car. So much better in white though!


----------

